# Line & Load



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Xknob&Tube said:


> Can line & load be put in the same conduit? This involves residential service equipment where I'm tapping in a gutter and feeding two panels. The conduits are short. I've always heard no but cannot find a reference to it in the code.


Not for service equipment-- art. 230.7



> 230.7 Other Conductors in Raceway or Cable.
> Conductors other than service conductors shall not be installed in the same service raceway or service cable.
> Exception No. 1: Grounding conductors and bonding jumpers.
> Exception No. 2: Load management control conductors having overcurrent protection.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Does the code actually say no line and load of feeders in the raceway, or feeders and branches not in same raceway?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Does the code actually say no line and load of feeders in the raceway, or feeders and branches not in same raceway?


This rule is specifically for services. Feeders and branch circuits are fine together.

You cannot have service entrance conductors with any other conductors. Art. 230 is for services.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This rule is specifically for services. Feeders and branch circuits are fine together.
> 
> You cannot have service entrance conductors with any other conductors. Art. 230 is for services.


I will agree that I wouldn't like it, but where in the code does it specifically say that. I remember the phrase about feeders in with branch circuits.
I put a smiley face because I don't want you to think I am being snotty.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I will agree that I wouldn't like it, but where in the code does it specifically say that. I remember the phrase about feeders in with branch circuits.
> I put a smiley face because I don't want you to think I am being snotty.


Where does it say what? The NEC does not state that feeders and branch circuit cannot be in the same raceway.

Basically this is saying that any conductor on the line side of the service disconnect cannot be in the same raceway as any conductors after the load side of the disco.

Service conductors are only those conductors up to the service disconnect.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to get away from using the terms "line" and "load", as they are relative terms that can be applied to any point in an electrical system.

"Service Conductors" and similar phrases are more definite terms.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

If I come into a building after breakers ie feeders to a subpanel they can be in a gutter together?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Where does it say what? The NEC does not state that feeders and branch circuit cannot be in the same raceway.
> 
> Basically this is saying that any conductor on the line side of the service disconnect cannot be in the same raceway as any conductors after the load side of the disco.
> 
> Service conductors are only those conductors up to the service disconnect.


Doesn't 230-7 indicate that you may not place a branch circuit in a raceway with a feeder eg. a trough?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Doesn't 230-7 indicate that you may not place a branch circuit in a raceway with a feeder eg. a trough?


I posted that article above-- read it and tell me what you think.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

_Are you saying that you believe that a branch circuit can be placed in with the feeder?_


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> _Are you saying that you believe that a branch circuit can be placed in with the feeder?_


Placing a branch circuit in the same conduit, raceway or enclosure is not prohibited by the NEC.


----------



## Xknob&Tube (Jul 30, 2008)

*230.7* Other Conductors in Raceway or Cable. Conductors
other than service conductors shall not be installed in
the same service raceway or service cable.

My inspector told me it's okay with feeders but not service conductors. :thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Xknob&Tube said:


> *230.7* Other Conductors in Raceway or Cable. Conductors other than service conductors shall not be installed in
> the same service raceway or service cable.
> 
> My inspector told me it's okay with feeders but not service conductors. :thumbup:


Article 230.7 states that it is not okay with service conductors- which is what I said on my first post. Remember read art. 230.7 with the knowledge that art. 230 is about services.

It may be better written if it said "Other Conductors in Raceway or Cable. Conductors other than service conductors shall not be installed in
the same service raceway or service cable *as non service conductors."


*


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You’re 12 years too late.


----------



## riosparks (Jun 3, 2011)

Marius Ketler said:


> sure it can be done, but there are many other things involved also it explains what happens If you switch line and load wires, it's pretty long post but it would really be helpful in a long term
> lastly, it explains if you can put 2 wires in the same conduit.. I would put it here but since it would be marked as plagiarism, I don't do that


it’s only plagiarism if you claim to have written it. If you site your source as expected than it is definitely not plagiarism. Just sayin.


----------



## riosparks (Jun 3, 2011)

Something that confuses me about this post… the service conductors wether it be coming from the roof or underground will be in conduit connected to the weatherhead or the cristy box, and connected to the service side of the panel, how and why would someone be able to get any other conductors in and out of that conduit? Its one way in and one way out without anything branching off of it… Thoroughly confused. The service panel does not have a trap door to allow non service conductors to enter the customer side of the panel…


----------

